

Building an iOS app in Scala (via IKVM via MonoTouch) - wiradikusuma
https://github.com/samskivert/ios-scala-demo

======
Horusiath
"in Scala (via IKVM via MonoTouch)" first though:
[http://images.wikia.com/glee/images/6/6f/We-need-to-go-
deepe...](http://images.wikia.com/glee/images/6/6f/We-need-to-go-
deeper_inception.jpg)

